# If I would have[if I had] known it, I would not have had...



## BryGuy

*"If I would have known it, I would not have had the problem."*

My best attempt is "Si lo *hab**ía *sabido, no hubiera tenido el problema", but I am not sure about the "había". Is is correct? If not, what should it be?

THANKS A LOT!


----------



## BryGuy

I guess the obvious answer is "hubiera"... is that right? But would "habia" ever work to say "If I *had known*, I would not have had the problem."?


----------



## Jannet

I think it is:

"Si lo hubiese sabido, no habría tenido el problema"

hubiese  (Pretérito imperfecto o Pretérito)
habría  (Condicional simple o Pospretérito)

Let's wait for the grammar experts


----------



## BryGuy

I apologize-

ACTUALLY, it is "If *HE* would have known, *HE* would not have had the problem." (rather than "I")

Sorry about that - I'll look forward to hearing your responses!


----------



## diegodbs

BryGuy said:
			
		

> I guess the obvious answer is "hubiera"... is that right? But would "habia" ever work to say "If I *had known*, I would not have had the problem."?


 
En esta construcción no se puede utilizar "había".

- Si lo *sé*, no *tendré* problemas
- Si lo *supiera* no *tendría *problemas
- Si lo *hubiera sabido* no *habría tenido* problemas


----------



## Jannet

I found an article that I think it will be helpful

*Click on here*


----------



## BryGuy

Thank you both!


----------



## San

BryGuy said:
			
		

> I apologize-
> 
> ACTUALLY, it is "If *HE* would have known, *HE* would not have had the problem." (rather than "I")
> 
> Sorry about that - I'll look forward to hearing your responses!


Is the same in both cases:

"Si lo hubiera sabido, no habría tenido el problema"

If the context is not enough to guess who are you talking about, then you must put the pronoun:

"Si (yo/él/ella/usted) lo hubiera sabito,  (yo/él/ella/usted) no habría tenido el problema"


----------



## Pilar Polledo

*"Si lo hubiera sabido, no habría tenido el problema".*


----------



## mariposita

En este contexto, he escuchado a veces una repetición del subjunctivo:

- Si lo *hubiera sabido* no *hubiese tenido* problemas. 

Será incorrecto así?


----------



## Jellby

Aunque se puede a veces usar el subjuntivo con valor de condicional, es recomendable usar el condicional cuando corresponde:

Si lo hubiera/hubiese sabido no *habría* tenido problemas.


----------



## Carmen M. Díaz

Hay una regla de gramática con el subjuntivo que dice: para usar el subjuntivo se necesitan dos cláusula.  En la cláusula SI (if) SIEMPRE se usa el imperfect subjunctive, en la segunda cláusula se usa el condicional.  En el ejemplo que has dado estás usando los tiempos compuestos, pero hay que seguir la regla.  Entonces debes decir:
Si + imp. subj. + condicional. Puedes invertir el orden de las cláusulas pero recordando que siempre el subj. va en la cláusula SI.  Suerte, CARMEN


----------



## eldimmo

Pilar Polledo said:


> *"Si lo hubiera sabido, no habría tenido el problema".*


 
Absolutamente!


"hubiera sabido" =had known,might have known,'*would have known'*


*ED*


----------



## geostan

En la cláusula subordinada, es incorrecto el uso de "would have" en inglés. Hay que decir:

If I had known, I wouldn't have had the problem. 

En cuanto a las formas del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, las preferencias varían según el país.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Un norteamericano me ha aclarado la diferencia muy sutil entre
"could have " y "would have". 
Yo creo que en español, se puede decir sólo
de una manera.
 
“Si yo hubiera querido, habría podido venir”,
 
pero se me ocurre :
 
“Si yo hubiera querido, podría haber venido “.
 
Expliquéme si son posibles estas dos frases.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki 

"They mean the same thing. Verb-tense agreements are a little different in English than they are in Japanese. Notice the use of past participles.

1. If I had wanted, I could have come.
I would have been able to come if I had wanted.

2. If I had wanted, I could have come.
I could have come if I had wanted. 

Context bring subtleties:

1. Emphasises that you had the means to come (car, permission, ect), but chose not to do so. Focus is on your decision, but might answer the questions: "So, your car broke down and you couldn't get here, eh?" or "Her husband told you not to come, eh?"

2. Emphasises that you weren't willing to come. This seems more abtrupt than #1."


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

geostan said:


> En la cláusula subordinada, es incorrecto el uso de "would have" en inglés. Hay que decir:
> 
> If I had known, I wouldn't have had the problem.
> 
> En cuanto a las formas del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, las preferencias varían según el país.


My English grammar book reads as follows:
"In informal spoken English, _if-clauses_ referring to the past are sometimes constructed with _'d have...'d have_. This is frequently considered incorrect, but happens quite often in educated people's speech. It is not normally written."
Swan, Michael. PRACTICAL ENGLISH USAGE (SECOND EDITION).  Oxford  University Press. 1995. pg.251. 
_
If I/he had known, I/he wouldn't have had the problem. 
Si lo hubiera sabido no habría tenido el problema.

_Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Un norteamericano me ha aclarado la diferencia muy sutil entre
> "could have " y "would have". [...]
> 1. If I had wanted, I could have come.
> 2. If I had wanted, I could have come.


The examples you propose are exactly the same!


----------



## geostan

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> My English grammar book reads as follows:
> "In informal spoken English, _if-clauses_ referring to the past are sometimes constructed with _'d have...'d have_. This is frequently considered incorrect, but happens quite often in educated people's speech. It is not normally written."
> Swan, Michael. PRACTICAL ENGLISH USAGE (SECOND EDITION).  Oxford  University Press.1995. pg.251.
> _
> If I/he had known, I/he wouldn't have had the problem.
> Si lo hubiera sabido no habría tenido el problema.
> 
> _Regards,
> 
> Pedro.




You are quite right; it is heard... all the time, which is why some educated speakers may in fact say it, but it is still incorrect, in my view. It is also noteworthy to add that German, Spanish and French all can find examples of a similar usage.

For those learning a language, why would they want to learn a dubious form, when a perfectly correct one is available?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Las frases siguientes son correctas y suenan naturales ? 

_Si Japón no hubiese tenido Nobunaga, el Japón de hoy habrá sido distinto._

_Si Japón no hubiese tenido Nobunaga, el Japón de hoy habría sido distinto._

_Si en la historia de Japón, no hubiese aparecido Nobunaga, el destino de Japón habrá sido distinto._

_Si en la historia de Japón, no hubiese aparecido Nobunaga, el destino de Japón habría sido distinto._
__ 
_saludos_
__ 
_Hiro Sasaki _


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Las frases siguientes son correctas y suenan naturales ?
> 
> _Si Japón no hubiese tenido Nobunaga, el Japón de hoy habrá sido distinto._
> 
> _Si Japón no hubiese tenido Nobunaga, el Japón de hoy habría sido distinto._
> 
> _Si en la historia de Japón, no hubiese aparecido Nobunaga, el destino de Japón habrá sido distinto._
> 
> _Si en la historia de Japón__,__ no hubiese aparecido Nobunaga, el destino de Japón habría sido distinto._
> 
> _saludos_
> 
> _Hiro Sasaki _


_Un saludo Hiro Sasaki. ¿Se puede decir Hiro San ?_


----------



## geostan

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Las frases siguientes son correctas y suenan naturales ?
> 
> _Si Japón no hubiese tenido Nobunaga, el Japón de hoy habrá sido distinto._
> 
> _Si Japón no hubiese tenido Nobunaga, el Japón de hoy habría sido distinto._
> 
> _Si en la historia de Japón, no hubiese aparecido Nobunaga, el destino de Japón habrá sido distinto._
> 
> _Si en la historia de Japón, no hubiese aparecido Nobunaga, el destino de Japón habría sido distinto._
> __
> _saludos_
> __
> _Hiro Sasaki _




Lo siento, pero la primera frase no suena natural.


----------



## jilar

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Las frases siguientes son correctas y suenan naturales ?
> 
> _Si Japón no hubiese tenido Nobunaga, el Japón de hoy habrá sido distinto.
> ..., el Japón de hoy sería distinto.
> _
> 
> _Si Japón no hubiese tenido Nobunaga, el Japón de hoy habría sido distinto._
> 
> 
> _Si en la historia de Japón, no hubiese aparecido Nobunaga, el destino de Japón habrá sido distinto.
> ... el destino de Japón sería distinto.
> 
> 
> _
> _Si en la historia de Japón, no hubiese aparecido Nobunaga, el destino de Japón habría sido distinto._
> 
> _saludos_
> 
> _Hiro Sasaki _



Así es como yo lo veo


----------



## eldimmo

The original English sentence was:

"If *HE* *would have* known, *HE* would not have had the problem".

What Iwas trying to say that *would have* in this clause should be replaced by "*HAD" , *
*BEFORE* translating into the Spanish subjunctive form 
" hubiera" and in "received" English "hubiera" likewise would not be  translated "would have" but "had". I think this is more likely in USA English  ie  'if he "*would have(=HAD)* known,he would not have had the problem".

This "would've" construct is eloquently highlighted in a subsequent post.

ED


----------



## mariposita

eldimmo said:


> I think this is more likely in USA English ie 'if he "*would have(=HAD)* known,he would not have had the problem".
> 
> This "would've" construct is eloquently highlighted in a subsequent post.
> 
> ED


 
I don't think that *if he would have known* is the preferred wording in this sentence in the US, either. It sounds very awkward to me.


----------



## caballosgirl

If he would have known es en buena gramática y también suena bien, PERO creo que If he had known suena mejor. creo que esa would have es para comparar las dos partes de la oración por énfasis.

saludos 

PS: ¿Es el uso de hubiera/hubiese una diferencia entre regiones del mundo?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

caballosgirl said:


> If he would have known es en buena gramática y también suena bien, PERO creo que If he had known suena mejor. creo que esa would have es para comparar las dos partes de la oración por énfasis.
> 
> saludos
> 
> P*.*S*.*: ¿Es*Presenta *el uso de hubiera/hubiese *al*guna diferencia *en*tre *las* [distintas] regiones del mundo?



La forma en _-ra_ y _-se_ no siempre pueden sustituirse entre sí. La primera procede del pluscuamperfecto de indicativo latino (_amaveram_) y la segunda del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (_amavissem_). Por este motivo, en los textos literarios primitivos, es normal encontrar _amara_ con el sentido actual de _había amado. _A medida que _[amara]_ fue adquiriendo significación subjuntiva fue siendo sustituida paulatinamente por el pluscuamperfecto perifrástico _había+participio_ _[había amado]_. En el siglo XIV ya había aproximadamente tantos casos de uso en subjuntivo como indicativo, y en el XV era predominante el uso subjuntivo. No sería hasta el siglo XVII que la norma del subjuntivo se asentara definitivamente. En el siglo XVIII los escritores románticos, por imitación de los textos antiguos (como el Romancero) restauran su uso en el ámbito poético, pero esto no consigue alterar la norma de uso subjuntivo fuertemente consolidada. Que yo sepa, tanto el gallego como el portugués conservan en su lengua el sentido latino de _amaveran, _por lo que es probable que gallegos y portugueses presenten en este sentido interferencias comunes a sus lenguas cuando usen el castellano. 

Un saludo.


----------



## caballosgirl

muchísimas gracias Pedro


----------



## eldimmo

mariposita said:


> I don't think that *if he would have known* is the preferred wording in this sentence in the US, either. It sounds very awkward to me.


 
********************

It sounds 'awkward' to me too !- if not grammatically incorrect.
I never intimated it was the "preferred wording" -on the contrary I was trying to emphasise "HAD" should be used.

Nevertheless, I have heard this type of construct used in the USA but not in the UK.

ED


----------



## Ivy29

BryGuy said:


> *"If I would have known it, I would not have had the problem."*
> 
> My best attempt is "Si lo *hab**ía *sabido, no hubiera tenido el problema", but I am not sure about the "había". Is is correct? If not, what should it be?
> 
> THANKS A LOT!


 
I'm sorry to disagree with your type 3 conditional sentence, according to my grammar books it should be :

*if I had known it, I wouldn't have had any problem.*

*Ivy29*


----------

